# please help



## Mattnmike (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey All

Wondering whether any one can give me any help, 
Every one around me looks so strange i cannot even look at my parents and family! Has anyone had any simular feelings? 
I also feel drugged up all the time, maybe thets because doctor is shoving allsorts down my throat!
I just feel so disconnected!
Cheers

Matt


----------



## SDMX (Dec 27, 2007)

Which drugs are you currently taking?


----------



## Allikat84 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey, I hoep you feel better. My advics is to never take any antipsychotics. I got totally worse with invega. at one point, i thought my soul was trapped in the hallway, still looking at bags of stuff. it is crazy it helps me to remember a time when i felt completely whole. when you remember yourslef you remember your friends and family. I had times where my mother and brother seemed forign. I thought they were someone elses brother and mother. At job corps, I would frequently start to panic and forget who people were. My best friend Maichelle would suddenly be a stranger talking to me. I would look at peoples faces and think, hwo were we ever created, why am i sitting here eating, what is the meaning of all this. what diffentiates a person from an object, people appear to have no soul sometimes. its scary.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Mattnmike. Myself and most others on this forum have had similar experiences to what you are describing. Hope you can find what you are looking for here and don't be afraid to ask questions or join in on the conversations


----------



## dashousemusic (Mar 11, 2008)

i totally feel what you feel.. sometimes it seems as if everyone is alien and and im just in some alien world. seems as though people that were once so familiar to me are just so strange now. i guess alot of dp/dr sufferers feel this too.


----------



## kirbyking (Feb 20, 2008)

i feel the same exact way my own parents look like strangers to me..
but the weird thing is i know everyones name that looks unfamiler almost like my brains tricking me out.


----------

